# Chile (by EMArg)



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*CHILE*​ 




Bienvenidos al nuevo hilo de *Chile*, el cual forma parte de la colección de hilos de varios países y ciudades del mundo:




 Andorra
 Argentina (País)
Argentina: Ciudad de Buenos Aires
Argentina: Patagonia
 Bélgica
Brasil
Chile
Colombia
Escocia
 España
Gales
 Holanda
Inglaterra: País
Inglaterra: Londres
Italia
Irlanda
Irlanda del Norte
Liechtenstein
Luxemburgo
Panamá
Perú
 Portugal
Suiza
Uruguay
USA: Boston
USA: California
USA: New York
 




*LAGO LLANQUIHUE*

-*Lago Llanquihue*: Playa Ensenada & Ruta 225
-*Lago Llanquihue*: Saltos del Petrohué & Parque Nacional Rosales


*PUERTO MONTT*

-*Puerto Montt: Resumen de la Ciudad*


*PUERTO VARAS*

-*Puerto Varas: Resumen de la Ciudad*


*SANTIAGO DE CHILE*

-*Santiago: Resumen de la Ciudad*
-*Santiago*: Aeropuerto Internacional Arturo Benítez
-*Santiago*: Catedral Metropolitana
-*Santiago*: Cerro San Cristóbal & Funicular
-*Santiago*: Cerro Santa Lucía & Castillo Hidalgo
-*Santiago*: Costanera Center
-*Santiago*: Distrito Financiero
-*Santiago*: Grandes Palacios
-*Santiago*: Mercado Central & Estación Mapocho
-*Santiago*: Metro de Santiago
-*Santiago*: Skyline de Santiago desde el Sky Costanera


*VALPARAÍSO*

-*Valparaíso: Resumen de la Ciudad*
-*Valparaíso*: Metro
-*Valparaíso*: Ruta CH-C68


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Quick City Overview: Santiago de Chile*



















*City: Santiago de Chile
Place: Quick City Overview*








Within the collection of latin american capitals, Santiago de Chile is quite an interesting case. Though it has a wide range of architectural styles of the last centuries, it definitely stands out for its more recent buildings and corporate towers, which by the way are mostly concentrated in the Financial District. It is in this place where the highest of the gems of Chile is located: the Costanera Center, designed by the famous architect César Pelli, a modern skyscraper of 300m. high who is surrounded by a huge mall of almost 10 floors and 3 other towers. A few kilometers away is also the Historical Center with examples of older styles, widely used in other countries of the region (mostly Argentina), such as the french Beaux Arts public palaces and other smaller buildings related to the stock exchange businesses. And among the concrete jungle, some colonial houses. This probably is the most captivating thing about Santiago de Chile: the central neighborhoods have a strong international cosmopolitan style, while the metropolitan areas look a lot more like the other biggest cities of the Andes, such as, for example, the capitals of Peru, Ecuador or Colombia.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Santiago, Chile :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you :colgate:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Santiago de Chile: Financial District*



















*City: Santiago de Chile
Place: Financial District *






The Financial District of Santiago Chile, friendly known by the people of the city as Sanhattan, follows the same wave of construction of new neighborhoods of the capital cities of the world, since the late 1980s till the 21th Century. Interestingly enough, though these new district share the same logic, they actually are very different from each other, unlike other older styles such as the Beaux Artes thoughout the world (outside of France) or the International Style, to name a few. The new sub-neighborhood of Sanhattan was born because of two strategical reasons: the big size of the terrains and the transportation advantages. Within Sanhattan are located two of the biggest icons of Chile: the Titanium Tower and the Costanera Center.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great to be able to see mountains from the city centre. Interesting!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice photos and those glassy towers are really sleek.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you :colgate:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Santiago de Chile: Costanera Center*



















*City: Santiago de Chile
Place: Costanera Center *







The Costanera Center Tower is one the pieces of a bigger complex who also has a huge mall of almost 10 floors and three other corporate towers. This skyscraper is one of the most relevant examples of the international modern architecture in Latin America. When it was finally finished, it quickly became an icon for Santiago de Chile thanks to its height, which makes it an easy target throughout the city and indirectly acts as geographical point. The mall itself also became one new meeting point for the people pf the city, along with the waves of tourists (mostly from Argentina) who go there and buy technological and clothing products. Lastly, the “Sky Costanera” Observation Deck on the last floors, where you can feel the wind, the sound of dozens and dozens of people, and the gorgeous views of the city.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That last photo looks lovely. Must say I’m particularly interested in Santiago, at present, as my son’s girlfriend is from there.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

That's great. I love their people and specially their women, whom I almost always meet at the hotels/hostels when I travel. They're chill, easy to talk to and they also have a strong culture.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Santiago de Chile: Views from the Sky Costanera*



















*City: Santiago de Chile
Place: Views from the Sky Costanera *






Continuing with the Costanera Center tower: views of the skyline of Santiago de Chile from its observation deck "Sky Costanera"


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Santiago de Chile: Cerro San Cristóbal*



















*City: Santiago de Chile
Place: Cerro San Cristóbal *








The Cerro San Cristóbal (that could be translated as the “Hills of San Cristóbal”) functions as a purifier of the aire of Santiago de Chile. A huge green space at the middle of the city. Appart from being one of the highest points of the city where you can take the best pictures of Santiago (and specially the area of skyscrapers of the Financial District), this place is full of life. Big groups of people go there everyday to do cycling and crossfit (and other sports), along with the mass of tourists who get to the Sanctuary of the top in the funicular.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Rarely seen, but fascinating! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Santiago de Chile: Metropolitan Cathedral *



















*City: Santiago de Chile
Place: Metropolitan Cathedral *







The Cathedral of Santiago de Chile is one of the largest catholic cathedrals in the Americas. Its length can be easily seen from the huge doors of the Plaza de Armas entrance. Like most of the cathedrals of the continent, it’s the result of the union of many buildings that were built in different historical periods. The complex is composed by the main building with the two epic frontal towers, the Parroquia del Sagrario, and the Palacio Arzobispal.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Santiago de Chile: Mapocho Station & Central Market *



















*City: Santiago de Chile
Place: Mapocho Station & Central Market *







Located on the exact opposite side of the Financial District, the Mapocho Railway Station and the Central Market are the two main points of the border between the tourist area and the rest of the city. The Central Market, strongly influenced by the italian architecture (as many of this kind of markets of South America around the same era) has handicraft shops, general supply and restaurants. Just a few blocks away lies the Mapocho Railway Station, a Beaux Arts beauty who was turned at the end of the 1990s into a cultural center.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Santiago de Chile: Cerro Santa Lucía *



















*City: Santiago de Chile
Place: Cerro Santa Lucía *







On a smaller scale, the Cerro Santa Lucía functions just like the Cerro San Cristóbal, that means a large air purifier and a meeting point for the people of Santiago de Chile. However, this particular hill hides an interesting “castle” on the top, the Castillo Hidalgo, who was built as a defense point at the beginning of the 19th Century. Several decades later, the famous major of the city, Benjamín Vicuña Mackenna, turned this hill into a large park with a strong Beaux Arts influence.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful city in a nice location and yes, I love those colonial buildings.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Santiago de Chile: Metro *



















*City: Santiago de Chile
Place: Metro *







With more than 100km. long and more than 100 stations, the Metro of Santiago Chile is one of the largest and most modern subway networks in Latin America. It covers a huge part of the urban sprawl of Santiago, where most of the population is located. It is famous for its Alstom trains, whom by the way uses tires, which is somehow rare on the region. This networks is used by almost 2.500.000 people everyday, a number who will grow up a lot when the new Lines 3 and 6 are finished, just a few years ahead.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Going to the next page ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

--->>>


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Puerto Varas: City Overview*



















*City: Puerto Varas
Region: Los Lagos
Set: City Overview*





Puerto Varas, also known as "La ciudad de las rosas" or “the city of roses”, is a city and commune located in the southern Chilean province of Llanquihue, in the Los Lagos Region. The city is famous for its German traditions, its natural environment, and its popularity as a tourist destination. It enjoys a scenic location close to mountains, lakes, forests and national parks. It is located 20 kilometres from the city of Puerto Montt on the shore of Llanquihue Lake, the second largest lake in Chile. The conical Osorno Volcano and the snowcapped peaks of Mt. Calbuco and Mt. Tronador are clearly visible from the lakefront. Puerto Varas is the southernmost of a string of towns on the western shore of Llanquihue Lake that includes Frutillar, Llanquihue and Puerto Octay.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Puerto Montt: City Overview*



















*City: Puerto Montt
Region: Los Lagos
Set: City Overview*




Puerto Montt is a port city and commune in southern Chile, located at the northern end of the Reloncaví Sound in the Llanquihue Province, Los Lagos Region. Founded as late as 1853 during the German colonization of southern Chile, Puerto Montt soon outgrew older neighboring cities due to its strategic position at the southern end of the Chilean Central Valley being a gateway city into Chiloé Archipelago, Llanquihue and Nahuel Huapi lakes and Western Patagonia. Puerto Montt has gained renown and grown significantly due to the rise of Chile as the second largest salmon producer of the world during the 1990s and 2000s. However, the Chilean salmon aquaculture crisis of the late 2000s resulted at least temporarily in severe unemployment and exposed weaknesses in the local economy. The city's cultural heritage mixes elements of Chiloé culture with German heritage although the city has attracted a significant number of newcomers from all over Chile in the last 30 years due to employment opportunities.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Emarg


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Petrohué Waterfall y V.P.Rosales National Park *



















*Region: Los Lagos
Set: Petrohué Waterfall y V.P.Rosales National Park *





The Petrohué Waterfalls is a chute-type waterfall in the upper reach of Petrohué River in Chile, a short distance downstream of the source of this river in Todos los Santos Lake. This waterfall is inside the Vicente Pérez Rosales National Park, close to the road leading to the Petrohue locality on lake Todos los Santos. Tourists on the international route between Puerto Montt in Chile and Bariloche in Argentina are generally offered a stop for a walk to enjoy the sights. The waterfall is supported by basaltic lava (andesite) stemming from the Osorno Volcano that sits in between Todos los Santos and Llanquihue Lake and provides an interesting background for pictures. The average water flow of these falls is of 270 m3 per second, but it can be much larger during the rainy season when the surface level of lake Todos los Santos rises by up to 3 meters. The water, decanted in the lake, is usually clear with a green hue; however, occasionally, when lahars descending from the volcano are active, water at the falls can be loaded with sand and silt


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Llanquihue Lake: Ensenada Beach & Route 225 *



















*Region: Los Lagos
Set: Ensenada Beach & Route 225 *





Following next, shots of the Route 225, starting at the area of the Petrohué Falls and finishing at the Ensenada Beach, with epic views of the Osorno Volcano.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------

